
Gnu Screen - The *nix Swiss Army Knife - markokocic
http://nixprogrammer.blogspot.com/2011/11/gnu-screen-nix-swiss-army-knife.html
======
gegenschall
Nah, don't use screen. Have a look at tmux -> <http://tmux.sourceforge.net/>

